# Exteris Audio Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Exteris Audio and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give one lucky member the opportunity to win one of *Exteris’ Model EA300SW* stand-alone weatherproof outdoor speaker/stereo systems, valued at $1849.00! This system will be featured in one of our upcoming reviews and then given away in early March 2013.








Model EA300SW key features:

100% Natural stone/travertine veneer cabinets
Integrated 12v CD/FM/AM marine grade player, with IR Remote + MP3/USB inputs
(4GB Micro-Flash Drive included for storing & playing up to ~1000/3.5min. songs!)


Two-way design, with dual powered subwoofers
Titanium tweeters and polypropylene woofers
On-board automated forced air ventilation and heating
Extras included just for this giveaway:

One 12vac/120w UL approved outdoor transformer
50’ Low Voltage 12vac cable
10’ 16ga.-4 cond. speaker wire
Everything you need to make your outdoor entertaining area rock – pun intended!

*Click Here for Full Details and Qualifications*


----------

